# Heat Roster 03-04



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

C-Brian Grant
C-Samaki Walker
C-Loren Woods

F-Malik Allen
F-Jerome Beasley
F-Sean Lampley
F-Rasual Butler
F-Udonis Haslem
F-John Wallace

G-Eddie Jones
G-Dwyane Wade
G-Caron Butler

i'll update my top thread after we (hopefully) sign players....
post your lineups that you think we'll end up with.....


----------



## MIAMI1 (Jun 11, 2003)

correct if i'm wrong but i read that the Heat are considering
to send Jerome Beasley to play one year in Europe.

if that happens it takes one player away from your lineup.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

You guys just signed John Wallace. SF/PF


----------



## MIAMI1 (Jun 11, 2003)

C Loren Woods will sign today.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we signed Woods and Wallace and Eddie House left for the Clips...


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

I hope we sign Ron Slay!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Depth Chart:

C-Brian Grant-----Loren Woods
F-Samaki Walker--Malik Allen---Udonis Haslem
F-Caron Butler----Sean Lampley--Jerome Beasley---John Wallace
G-Eddie Jones----Rasual Butler
G-Dwyane Wade


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

I hope we sign Tim Hardaway but thats far from ever happening.....

Also Kenny Anderson seems like a good option...


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

i think the heat will be in for a few surprises. not record wise (standings), but in terms of player development. Those young guys will really get a chance this year, because they wont have to fight for minutes. 

Caron, wade, even loen woods should have solid seasons. It will be interesting to see is caron can improve his game to the level that he can take the leadership role off jones.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

thats all miami can really hope for this year...is to develop our young talent


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MiamiHeat03</b>!
> I hope we sign Tim Hardaway but thats far from ever happening.....


Do you think it's possible? Would you really want him? 
Sure, he was great for the Heat but he should've retired when he left them. His knees are done, I can't imagine what it's like, but playing at the highest level with no cartilage in his left knee? He should retire. 

He played well for Indy but, only played a few games, I doubt he could play an entire season - if so, on VERY limited minutes, that's not what the Heat need.

Besides, I doubt he'd want to return to the Heat (he won't get a ring here this year) for his last season.

I guess that's all common sense, but it's nice to hope we could get a great player like the old Timmy. 

OG


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>OG</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you think it's possible? Would you really want him?
> ...


We would bring him in as a mentor for Wade,cuz hes one of the GREATEST PG's ever!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HEATLUNATIC</b>!
> 
> 
> We would bring him in as a mentor for Wade,cuz hes one of the GREATEST PG's ever!


exactly............
Teach wade some moves and try to develop him into a good PG.......


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Heat need to go out and try to land a better center and try to get rid of Grant and EJ..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Grant shoulda been an all-star last year....we shouldnt trade anyone until the trading deadline this year....


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

I am under the impression that Malik Allen has not been re-signed by the Heat. I also read recently that Jerome Beasley stunk it up in the summer league, so a year in Europe makes sense. And Lamar Odom, well, like I've said multiple times, I'm going to be pretty shocked if the Clips let Odom go. So, here's Miami's 2003-04 roster at the moment:

Starting lineup

PG Dwayne Wade (32 mpg)
SG Eddie Jones (36 mpg)
SF Caron Butler (40 mpg)
PF Samaki Walker (24 mpg)
C Brian Grant (36 mpg)

Key reserves: Veteran Free Agent PG or Jeff McInnis (Kenny Anderson and Rod Strickland remain unsigned, while Portland would gladly dump McInnis on you guys in exchange for nothing, e.g., a second round pick) (16 mpg), Rasual Butler (16 mpg), Sean Lampley (12 mpg), Loren Woods (12 mpg), Udonis Haslem (8 mpg), John Wallace (8 mpg)

End of the bench (no PT): Salary dump from a team freaking out about the luxury tax

Note that Miami is getting a ton of minutes from some truly awful players: Samaki Walker, Sean Lampley, Loren Woods, Udonis Haslem, and John Wallace.

I'd also look for Miami to do everything they can to unload both Jones and Grant in exchange for prospects, draft picks, and contracts that expire within a year or two. What may happen here is this: Miami takes on $18ish mil worth of salaries that expire within two years from a team looking to dump payroll in exchange for the $12ish mil that both EJ and Grant figure to make. For example, Dikembe Mutombo, Rodney Rogers, and the draft rights to Nenad Kristic in exchange for Eddie Jones makes more sense than you might think. Also, don't rule out Grant ending up in a Dallas uniform before it's all said and done; I don't think talks between these two teams are necessarily dead, just in hibernation at the moment.

If EJ gets traded, I'd look for the idiotic Wade-at-PG experiment to end pretty quickly, for Wade to move over to SG and for whoever this team ends up getting to back Wade up to slide into the starting lineup.

Question: Would Miami trade Boston their 2004 first round pick for Antoine Walker? Who wins if that trade goes down?

Regardless, Miami is absolutely positively one of the league's very worst teams next season. Utah, Miami, and Milwaukee figure to be the three worst next season. Adding an Antoine Walker would help, but you're still looking at the lottery for sure. Think it's about time for Pat Riley to do the world a favor and retire?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

robyg---

I am asking you on behalf of all the Miami Heat fans and players to be our next coach. You seem to know how to run a team and know everything about basketball so you seem like the obvious choice. Pat Riley has been in the league for 20 years + and you know more. Let's fire that idiot he hasn't done anything for us!

Sincerly,
Caron Butler


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

its tru robyg, u dont know (edited) all about our team so hows about u dont make ne more comments on one of the greatest coaches EVER and dont try and tell him how to run this team.


----------



## MIAMI1 (Jun 11, 2003)

IDIOTIC 

Variant(s): also idiotical

Function: adjetive

1: characterized by idiocy

2: showing complete lack of thought or common sense

3: [strike] robyg [/strike]


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

alright fellas its getting a little too spicy in here with robyg....try to cool it down a bit and keep your opinions of him to yourself

I feel the same way but you still gotta keep it clean in here

Thanks


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Disagree if you must but do not belittle the other poster. Both of you are entitled to your opinion. BOTH. truebluefan



He seems to think that Riles gave E.J. and B.G. max $$$ cuz he thought they were going to be SUPER-STARS!He doesnt want to accpet that Riles brought them in as 2nd and 4th options to complement Zo!Dont give me ur BS about how u shouldnt give max $$$ to complementary players,cuz the Bulls were gonna give it to E.J. and the Knicks were offering B.G. the same!Riles had built a CONTENDER,but the worst thing that could happen actually happened!ZO GOT SICK AND COULDNT PLAY!!!

C - Zo
PF - B.G.
SF - Bowen
SG - E.J.
PG - Tim

Bench

MA$E
R-Davis
Thunder
A.C.
House
Causwell
Green
Fuller

That team at 100% woulda given the Fakers a run for their money,cuz Zo can actually handle Shaq!!!Shaq has said many times in lots of different interviews that the only player that could play him man to man and that he actually had respect for was Zo!



> If EJ gets traded, I'd look for the idiotic Wade-at-PG experiment to end pretty quickly, for Wade to move over to SG and for whoever this team ends up getting to back Wade up to slide into the starting lineup.


IDIOTIC?!?!

In the summer league Wade averaged 13.4pts 6reb 4.6ast and 2stl at PG!While working out and playing PG in pickup games in Chicago all of these players said Wade looked AWESOME!!!

Tim Hardaway - Top 10 PG all-time!!!
Corey Maggette
Antoine Walker
Larry Hughes
Michael Finley
Shawn Marion

Im sure u think none of their opinions are worth anything and that Wade will be terrible at PG!


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> robyg---
> 
> I am asking you on behalf of all the Miami Heat fans and players to be our next coach. You seem to know how to run a team and know everything about basketball so you seem like the obvious choice. Pat Riley has been in the league for 20 years + and you know more. Let's fire that idiot he hasn't done anything for us!
> ...


Thanks! I'm flattered!


> Originally posted by <b>BG44</b>!
> its tru robyg, u dont know (edited) all about our team so hows about u dont make ne more comments on one of the greatest coaches EVER and dont try and tell him how to run this team.


Nice grammar, buddy!


> Originally posted by <b>MIAMI1</b>!
> IDIOTIC
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nmage (Aug 19, 2003)

I don't like the idea of trying to make SG into PG either. It's a whole different mindset.

I don't know if it's here but someone posted Tim Hardaway's comments that said play Wade at PG takes away from his "game". For those that believe that such a conversion is possible, think of how many players have done that....  

Every summer you hear of teams experimenting with players and trying to make them into PG. Last year it was Darius Miles in Cleveland... They're at it again with Lebron James. And let's not forget Allen Iverson.

True, players may be able to play a different position but they most always thrive at their "natural" position.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

They tried ot make Darius Miles a point?... Are you sure you weren't talkin bout DaJuan Wagner?... Jus curious... Cuz Darius tryin to play point woulda been a waste of time in my opinion.... Peace


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>robyg1974</b>!
> 
> Thanks! I'm flattered!
> 
> ...


very good post... I like the second deal alot, I think Fortson is a very underrated player, he can rebound better than any one in the league and hes not in any way a worse scorer than grant. plus we get an expiring contract. The first one kinda sucks, but if its a last resort to move EJ I would do it.


----------



## OG (Aug 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sMaKDiSDoWn</b>!
> I think Fortson is a very underrated player, he can rebound better than any one in the league



He is underrated, but that's his own fault - his ego got him buried in the warriors bench, came in thinking he was the go-to-guy.
I think Fortson has potential to be a good rebounder, but he's not the best rebounder in the league. Most of his rebounds come off his own misses. If he could finish a lil better, or not take so many bad shots, he'd be a much better player. 
Sure it's great he can rebound if he misses, but I wouldn't say "he can rebound better than anyone in the league".



On another note, I don't like the EJ trade at all, i doubt NJ would go for it. He needs to be traded, maybe to Utah for Ostertag and a pick.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Grant is alot better than Fortson...BG should've been an all-star last year but he got robbed so i think he's almost worth his money....

Jones has been hurt his entire Heat career and has never been able to show his true talents...so thus far he hasnt lived up to his money...

and finally--

robyg--if you wanna come in here a question how I run my board, please just stay out of here. I know you think you know it all but I'm not gonna sit here and listen to you put down what other HEAT fans think b/c "you are always right"


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Do u Non-Heat fans who come on this board to talk Edited for masking truebluefan about Wade being a BUST at the point actually think that we're expecting Wade to turn into Kidd or Starbury,and put up 9+ast a night?!?!I think we're all expecting or hoping for a super athletic combo guard like Franchise,Arenas,Terry or Hudson,in other words someone that can put up 14+pts 5reb 5ast 1stl and good D!

Riles WONT be trading for Fortson cuz hes FAT and he CANT play D!The last player we had that was way overweight and couldnt play D was Ced,look how much PT he got!


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> The last player we had that was way overweight and couldnt play D was Ced,look how much PT he got!


Who's Ced?... Peace


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> 
> Who's Ced?... Peace


Cedric Ceballos, i think


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

I'm a Heat fan and I don't think Wade should play PG. He's not a PG, he'll be so good at SG. I hate to repeat what Tim Hardaway said but he is so right, his biggest strength is slashing to the basket and scoring. At PG he's going to to be looking for other things 1st. Wade will be good player either way because he is just that good, but at SG he'd be more effective. Maybe I'm completely wrong and Wade turns into a an All-Star PG, hope he does. I think if we trade Eddie Jones Riles will start Mr Odom at the point.


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> robyg--if you wanna come in here a question how I run my board, please just stay out of here...


C.B., this isn't YOUR board, and I guarantee you that the people who run this site are not interested in you pretending that it IS your (rather than their) board and telling people to leave your board if you happen to dislike them. Try to avoid being the type of mod that thinks in those terms, because that's not what this is all about. And when are you going to finally understand that, whenever you try to make me look stupid, all you end up doing is making yourself look stupid? For the upteenth time, why can you not be a little bit more mature (especially since you are a mod) and just keep it about basketball? What's so tough about that?


----------



## Nmage (Aug 19, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Eagle</b>!
> They tried ot make Darius Miles a point?... Are you sure you weren't talkin bout DaJuan Wagner?... Jus curious... Cuz Darius tryin to play point woulda been a waste of time in my opinion.... Peace


D. Miles PG Experiment: John Lucas Talks 

*Q:*_ Talk about Darius Miles._ 
*Lucas:* I've played Darius at four positions. He's started at the point...

*Q:*_Is the point guard experiment with him just an experiment?_ 
*Lucas:* No. Especially when he rebounds the basketball, he can push the ball up and play. Also, at times, depending upon -- Wagner can probably play some point, but I would have to make him a scoring point. I would like to keep him in a role where he is comfortable. Between Darius, Ricky [Davis] and Dajuan, Darius is definitely the playmaker out of that group. So, I would like to get him in situations where he can be our distributor and play with the ball. As far as coming up and calling sets out, I'll have to do that. But when we are pushing the ball and playing in transition he's very capable at the point.
 -----------------------------------------------------------
I'm guessing this was tried last summer and perhaps during the preseason.
-----------------------------------------------------------
As far as D. Wade being a PG, maybe it will work if he helps bring the ball up the court and if they run quick sets where he puts the ball in someone else hand to make clock-ticking pass decisions. Perhaps Odom can do that if they get him. It all will depend on the type offensive sets they run, I guess


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> I'm guessing this was tried last summer and perhaps during the preseason.


Prob so... I guess it's no surprise Lucas is no longer the coach either... Last season Miles didn't have a J to save his life nor to pass as a point... Thank's for findin that article... Peace


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I also think that Wade will be more effective at sg. That is why if we do get Odom we should trade Jones for anything, i dont really care who, and start Odom at pg, wade at sg, and Butler at sf. Then on defense Wade will do a great job guarding the other teams pg, while Butler guards the sg and Odom guards the sf. That is how it should work if we could get Odom and trade Jones


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Wow^^^... This Heat fan actually agree's wit me... This is jus my opinion... But why would Riles be givin all these hints/comparisons bout Odom bein a freak forward wit handles and distriubtion skills like Magic?... As much as I'd hate to have him leave the Clipps he'd get the kind of control he's been whinnin bout not havin in LA... Odom(PG)..Wade(SG)..Butler(SF)..Walker(PF)..Grant(C)... Trade Eddie for the best Center or Center prospect offered... But if Riles goes ahead wit his plans to play Wade at the point he'll gradually adjust... He's a smart and skilled player who knocked my team(Mizzou)outta the tournament almost by his damn self... I've watched many of his games while in CUSA... I neva saw point capabilities outta him but I'm not a pro scout... So my opinion really don't matter... Wish him the best jus as Odom either way... Peace


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Wade was nearly unstopable in the college playing SG. I dont think any one understand how he, almost by himself beat the team every one thought was unstoppable in the tourney in UK. He had a triple double. At points in that game and in the tourney he looked like no one was going to stop him. He can't use those scoring skills while at PG.


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

1. We DONT have Odom yet,and we might not get him!Dont get me wrong I want Odom,but hes NOT a lock!

2. Its funny that all Robyg had to say was Wade cant/shouldnt play PG,and everyone jumps on his jock! 

3. Even if we get Odom we still WONT have a PG!Our BIG 3 being CB4,Odom and Wade will share the PG duties!


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> 2. Its funny that all Robyg had to say was Wade cant/shouldnt play PG,and everyone jumps on his jock!


Nah dirty... I stated Odom's point capabilities long before Robyg posted his... Actually when we(Heat & Clipp fans)was goin back and forth before Odom even signed your offer sheet... Go back and look if ya feel the need... You'd be lie'n to yourself to think Wade would be as productive runnin the point as he would when mannin the two... Your right bout one thing though... Odom's not a lock to be in a Heat uni... Peace


----------



## Nmage (Aug 19, 2003)

Think HOUSTON/MIAMI would do this?

Miami TRADES: B. GRANT + V. STEPANIA
Houston TRADES: C. CATO + M. TAYLOR

The idea has Houston needs in mind primarily. B. Grant would be perfect along side Yao. Face it, Grant is a role player and not a headline star. On Houston he could rebound and be the physical defender they need against the Best PF of the West. This would secure them a playoff slot.

Cato would give Miami legit size at C and Taylor would replace Grants offensive production and could be the 3rd option or so... depending on Lamar Odom's status.

If they could swing a sign-n-trade to move Eddie Jones for Odom it would be great. The Clips/Miami could try to get Eddie to restructure his deal or put in an Early Out Option. Neither Eddie or Grant seem to figure in the Miami's long-term plans. They should continue to rebuild through the draft and with young vets.
-----------------------------------
QUESTION:

If Miami gets Odom, who's team will it be? His or Caron's?


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

BAD TRADE!!!

1. B.G. playing out of position is a better C then Cato!

2. Taylor has been GARBAGE since he left the Clips!


----------



## Nmage (Aug 19, 2003)

*Heat Lunatic*

Not that it's a big deal...

But Cato should be able to get double-doubles in the East wouldn't you think? And, in fairness to Mo Taylor, last year was his first full year off of major knee surgery right?

Anytime Riley can turn a guy like Ike Austin into a commodity you got believe he could do wonders for those two guys. BTW... Miami would stand to gain $6 mil or more due to Cato's deal expiring a year before Grant's. A line up with them Caron, perhaps Odom, and Wade won't need them to do much but rebound and Taylor to hit open shots.

Anyway... Just thought it might be of interest.
:whoknows:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

> Anytime Riley can turn a guy like Ike Austin into a commodity you got believe he could do wonders for those two guys.


Ike was a bench player that wanted to start and get better,and when Zo went down he got that chance!Cato is lazy,overpaid and doesnt give a damn about getting better!



> And, in fairness to Mo Taylor, last year was his first full year off of major knee surgery right?


1. Mo is a SF in a PF body!

2. Hes a crappy rebounder,shot blocker and he CANT play D!

3. Hes as injury prone as they get!Hes also got bad knees and ankles and hes overweight!


----------



## Nmage (Aug 19, 2003)

Tell me how you really feel!

:frenchy:


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

now Odom is in!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heres my predictions:

Beginning of the season:

C-*B.Grant* --Woods --- K.Johnson
F-*L.Odom* --Walker---Allen --- Beasley
F-*C.Butler* --Wallace --- Haslem
G-*E.Jones* --R.Butler
G-*Strickland/Anderson/Hardaway* --Wade


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

End of season:

C-*Grant* --Woods -- K.Johnson
F-*Odom* -- Allen ---Walker -- Beasley
F-*C.Butler* --Wallace -- Haslem
G-*E.Jones (trade?)* -- R.Butler
G-*D.Wade* -- FA PG


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

where is Samaki?......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

huh?


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

nevermind i didnt read the top post well......


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ESPN insider's depth chart for us 

MIAMI HEAT 




PG-Odom -- Wade

SG-Jones -- R.Butler

SF-Caron -- Ellis -- Wallace -- Lampley

PF-Grant -- Walker -- Allen -- Beasley

C-Stepania -- Marks -- Haslem -- Woods

:no:


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Now that we have Odom I dont think we have enough $$$ for Stepania!:no:


----------



## The MAgiC (Aug 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Grant shoulda been an all-star last year....we shouldnt trade anyone until the trading deadline this year....


Oh Jesus. I can tell this guy really knows what he's talking about.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Now that we have Odom I dont think we have enough $$$ for Stepania!


Damn... Ya'll woulda been set wit him at the 5... So ya don't think he'll take less loot?... Peace


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Grant should of been an all-star last year....he played out of position and still put up good numbers....that to me, in the east, deserves an all-star nomination


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> Grant should of been an all-star last year....he played out of position and still put up good numbers....that to me, in the east, deserves an all-star nomination


He deserved to be on the All-Star team because he played well out of position? 

Yeah, ok.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ok well Zydrunas Ilgauskas deserved it i guess... 

Grant would've been better even if he did just sit on the bench like Z did in Atlanta last February


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

Zydraunas Ilgauskus is a much better center than Brian Grant unfortunately  ...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ranks #5 in the NBA in Rebounds Per Game(10.2) 
Ranks #10 in the NBA in Field-Goal Percentage(0.509) 
Ranks #10 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds(241.0) 
Ranks #14 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds Per Game(2.9) 
Ranks #5 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds(596.0) 
Ranks #7 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per Game(7.3) 
Ranks #4 in the NBA in Total Rebounds(837.0) 
Ranks #11 in the NBA in Double-doubles(31.0) 
Ranks #7 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(10.8) 
Ranks #8 in the NBA in Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(15.2) 

Brian Grant
G-82
GS-82
MPG- 32.2
FGM 344-FGA 676
FG% .509
FT 158/205 77.1%
2.9 Off Rpg
7.3 Def Rpg
10.2 Rpg
1.3 Apg
.77 Spg
.57 Bpg
1.57 TOpg
3.7 PFpg
10.3 Ppg

so basically Brian (6-9) playing center against a hell of alot taller players, still averaged a double-double (10.3 ppg, 10.2 rpg)

all-star? I'd say so


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

While soaking up the rays in Hawaii and the Mediterranean this summer, Heat coach Pat Riley reached an epiphany.

"I want to change things as to how we play the game over the years because we don't have, nor do too many other teams, have the dominating low-post presence that we had with [Alonzo Mourning] or San Antonio has with [Tim] Duncan, or Los Angeles has with [Shaquille O'Neal]," Riley said. "We're attacking this thing differently.

*Riley is planning on starting an athletic corps of rookie Dwyane Wade, Eddie Jones, Caron Butler, Lamar Odom and Brian Grant.

"I'm not worried about what position anybody plays," Riley said. "We're going to devise an offense to let these guys play."*

Recuperating from offseason knee surgery, Grant spent the summer fishing and bulking up. He said he had to curtail his sprint work Monday because of inflammation, as a result of the operation, in which two marble-sized calcified deposits were removed from his right knee.

Grant, 31, who averaged a double-double (10.3 points, 10.2 rebounds) last season for the first time in his career, has been linked to trade rumors all summer, with the Mavericks the most interested.

"I haven't thought of anything other than being here, probably because I haven't read the papers or been on the Internet," said Grant, who notched 31 double-doubles playing all 82 games. "I'm here. I'm not thinking of any other place."

Riley put those rumors to rest on Thursday, as did Mavericks President of Basketball Operations Donnie Nelson, who is trying to peddle 6-foot-7 forward Chris Mills' $6.7 million expiring contract.

"The minute they got Odom, Grant became off limits," Nelson told The Dallas Morning News.

The once lanky 6-10 Odom has beefed up to 225 pounds so he could better defend the Eastern Conference power forwards, and assist the 6-9 Grant under the boards.

The Heat ranked 18th in the league in rebounding and eighth in the Eastern Conference last season.

"[Odom] makes us more versatile," Grant said. "He brings so much to the game, and I think he hasn't been given the opportunity to prove that in L.A."


----------------------------------
Beasley near an accord

The Heat tendered second-round pick Jerome Beasley a required (non-guaranteed) offer so it could maintain the rights to the 6-10 Division II forward.

Beasley's agent, Michael Naiditch, is optimistic that the procedural non-guaranteed tender will soon be followed by a more permanent deal.

"I expect Jerome will be signed within 7-10 days and be with the Miami Heat this season," said Naiditch, who is seeking at least a one-year guaranteed deal with a second-year team option.

The last two Heat second-round picks, centers Ken Johnson and Ernest Brown, spent a season in Europe before landing guaranteed one-year deals. Both were eventually let go.

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...29aug29,0,3279407.story?coll=sfla-sports-heat


----------

